# E15 Carburetor



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

Anybody know what the carburetor model of the E15 engine is? im searching for a carb diagram but cant find any... thanks.

EDIT: car is b12 sentra wagon btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

You mean Hitachi?


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

i dunno if its a Hitachi carb, im searching for a diagram of it but cant seem to find one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheansl (Feb 18, 2020)

Car guy said:


> You mean Hitachi?


Yes pls


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would be a Hitachi carb. These are some part diagrams for a Hitachi carb for an E16S, which should be very similar, if it helps. You could also go to NICO Club's site and check the factory service manual for pics of it.


----------

